# First Look, new from Rhythmology by Sample Logic



## donbodin (Mar 1, 2017)

A First Look of Rhythmology, the just-released, massive loop engine from Sample Logic. I couldn't resist diving in as I had received a pre-release copy of the instrument. While this massive loop based library won’t be for everyone, I found that the flexibility of this powerful Kontakt Player instrument lends itself to nearly unlimited possibilities for sonic manipulation.
For demos, videos and more: http://bit.ly/2mEZwQm

Rhythmology available from: Sample Logic 



In the spirit of transparency, Sample Logic is one of SLR's partners. If you purchasing through any SLR links we receive a small commission that helps us to keep the website and reviews going.


----------



## Fleer (Mar 1, 2017)

Cheers Don, very informative as always.


----------



## Fleer (Mar 2, 2017)

Oops, there's another thread here:
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/out-now-rhythmology-the-future-of-rhythm.60282/#post-4060951


----------



## donbodin (Mar 2, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Oops, there's another thread here:
> http://vi-control.net


Yeah that's the official commercial announcement form SL. Forum rules dictate that review are posted in this subdivision of the forum - which is a handy way for forum users to see the latest reviews


----------



## donbodin (Mar 5, 2017)

I received several questions about the new Rhythmology sample library and was lucky enough to get a private walkthrough from the developer. Here are answers to the Top 5 FAQS about the new powerful loop engine for Kontakt.
For demos, videos and more: http://bit.ly/2mEZwQm
Rhythmology available from Sample Logic


----------

